# Southern Ontario Rut?



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I just noticed yesterday for the first time a buck, 110"ish running through a field with his nose to the ground. I usually start seeing this around Nov.7ish. A week and a half ago(Nov.9), one of my hunting partners killed a BIG 8 point and he was with a bigger 10 and even bigger 10-12 point. All together like old buddies. 
The roar and snort wheeze I think are meant to be used when a buck hangs up outside of range or is 100 yards away and not showing interest in coming in. I wouldn't blow them for kicks. Maybe tip a can call or do a couple tending grunts every 1/2 hour, but not the other two calls. My $.02


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

cath8r said:


> I just noticed yesterday for the first time a buck, 110"ish running through a field with his nose to the ground. I usually start seeing this around Nov.7ish. A week and a half ago(Nov.9), one of my hunting partners killed a BIG 8 point and he was with a bigger 10 and even bigger 10-12 point. All together like old buddies.
> The roar and snort wheeze I think are meant to be used when a buck hangs up outside of range or is 100 yards away and not showing interest in coming in. I wouldn't blow them for kicks. Maybe tip a can call or do a couple tending grunts every 1/2 hour, but not the other two calls. My $.02


Hey thanks. That's some helpful stuff you gave me. Guess I shouldn't be playing around with the MAD and PRIMOS stuff. I do have a can and will use it instead. I'm a pretty new hunter. This is only my 3rd year. My first (started in late October of 2006) doesn't really count as I was tremendously crappy (worst than a novice) and didn't know my equipments well.

Anyways, your observation still gives me hope that the bucks will still be on the run and hopefully one of them comes under my stand so I can ping one off soon.

Other feedbacks would be helpful as well.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I believe that the rut is just starting to kick off here in Southern Ontario (WMU 78B). Have seen that much activity yet but did pick up and road kill on Tuesday evening (8 pointer) and it was in full rut, what a smell. Going to try and check my hunting area out this week at somepoint and see what is happening back there. I'm tagged out for the season but do have a few friends that would like to use my stand to try and fill their tags yet.

Matt


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

MJewell said:


> I believe that the rut is just starting to kick off here in Southern Ontario (WMU 78B). Have seen that much activity yet but did pick up and road kill on Tuesday evening (8 pointer) and it was in full rut, what a smell. Going to try and check my hunting area out this week at somepoint and see what is happening back there. I'm tagged out for the season but do have a few friends that would like to use my stand to try and fill their tags yet.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for confirming. I was out yesterday afternoon and did see two nice bucks chasing a couple does. Too bad they were a good 200 yards or so from me. But I did get myself a buck, albeit a button buck.

Very happy that I didn't miss the rut, as some other hunters have been telling me. I'm heading out tomorrow morning. Good luck to all.

Thanks.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Rut Activity*

I've been out every day this week and let me tell you guys... Its on right now, I've passed two 130" bucks in hopes of getting a shot at the 150" buck i got on camera. I've never seen this before, and its awesome. Scrapes, and rubbing now! I'm hunting close to two standing 10acres or so corn fields, and the trails coming from the swamp are 2 feet wide... It will happen for me soon, I'm hoping... tomorrow is another day.

Landscaping


----------



## Broken Limb (Feb 15, 2007)

Hereiam_74 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Was wondering if you guys in Southern Ontario are noticing rut activities? And if you have, when did it actually begin?
> 
> ...


Late this year by approx 1 wk, I took a 26 pointer(22 scorable) on Nov 21. rattle and bleat in Durham region east of Toronto. It's tailing of now!


----------



## cressman6 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree it is now. Saw a 140ish eight pointer bedded with a doe in a picked cornfield yesterday. She was very much in heat. He would not leave her side for over 4 hours. 60 yards was a close as I got before dusk settled in. I will have to wait til next saturday to get him.
Good luck guys,
Mark


----------



## stand (Dec 2, 2008)

*the rut is on*

i was out bowhunting near london ontario on saturday evening the 29ths and it was crazy. i had a doe troting through the woods on my left coming in my direction followed by 3 mature bucks .. about 100 yards to my left and around 10 minutes later i had 2 does troting through the woods on my right about 60 yards away.. followed by 3 other mature bucks. it was insane. i saw 21 deer in total... at one point i had 8 doe/fawns within bow range but was waiting on the big buck.. i think the main rut is just ending... i think most of the does have been bred now.. because there would have been bucks with all the other does if it was the peak of the rut.. i got some nice pics on my trail cam of 6 different bucks from nov 22-26. havent got any more bucks pics since than.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

The rut is way late this year. Just the other day (Nov 24, I think) I saw the biggest buck on the land that I hunt locked down with a receptive doe.


----------

